# DISSERTATION ON PSYCHOLOGICAL EFFECT OF STEROIDS ON MEN



## Albinoboy99 (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I'm a level 6 student in my final year of uni at the university of Surrey and I'm currently in need of men who take anabolics to take part in a short online questionnaire for my dissertation. It takes 2 minutes to complete any help would be appreciated, thank you! What are the psychological effects of androgenic substances and anabolic steroids on men who participate in exercise?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

In some people it causes hallucinations - they walk arond with imaginary rolls of carpet under their arms.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

In some people it causes extreme paranoia, delusions, inferiority complex, little willy syndrome and a fear of the world. Yes @wylde99 I've filled out half the questionnaire for you mate. Anything else you'd like to add?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Albinoboy99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a level 6 student in my final year of uni at the university of Surrey and I'm currently in need of men who take anabolics to take part in a short online questionnaire for my dissertation. It takes 2 minutes to complete any help would be appreciated, thank you! What are the psychological effects of androgenic substances and anabolic steroids on men who participate in exercise?


Wasn't allowed to take part, oh well. I have paranoid schizophrenia and take medication that's why. I would have thought they were the most important views. I have lots to say lol, maybe next time.


----------

